# problema con 7447 y esquema contador



## nascar (Feb 10, 2007)

Hola a todos, tengo unas cuantas dudas sobre un circuito, quiero hacer un contador creciente decreciente que solo tenga un display, por ahora estoy haciendolo con un display de 7 segmentos un 74ls47 y un 74192, el problema esta en que las patillas del 74ls47 (lt, rbi y rbo  no se donde conectarlas, en el workbench no me funciona, ademas he estado leiendo por ahi sobre este tipo de circuitos y uno pide una entrada de impulsos ,pero eso no entiendo que es lo que es, otra cuestion es la de los pulsadores, me gustaria que con 2 pulsadores haria la suma o la resta, ademas tampoco se si se puede limitar a un digito en concreto en mi caso seria 6, como el de un elevador de una casa,os adjunto un esquema del multisim muchas gracias 

[/URL][/img]


----------



## nascar (Feb 10, 2007)

http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/2424/esquemacontadorat1.jpg
les adjunto la direccion por si no pueden verlo bien, un saludo


----------



## Apollo (Feb 10, 2007)

Hola nascar:

**** Por favor, hagan sus preguntas en los apartados correctos, de otra manera se crea información cruzada por todo el foro, Esta pregunta no pertenece al apartado de cuestiones Elementales de electrónica ****

Circuitos lógicos combinacionales y secuenciales

Saludos


----------



## moromir (Nov 15, 2007)

hola 

mira al ver el circuito se ve claramente que las patas lt y bro se puentean o juntan y las conectas a la alimentacion o vcc y bri simplemente no se conecta  .

y si no te funciona yo te mando un esquema que tengo yo mas claro y fasil de dos display
con el generador de pulsos que necesitas . 

nos vemos 

hasta luego


----------



## moromir (Nov 15, 2007)

avisame si te funciona.
nascar.


----------

